# Klite Codec vs CCCP



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 14, 2009)

Which one do u use and why?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

CCCP. Less filter conflicts. It is properly configured straight out of the box. K-Lite isn't many times, and even to this day, has issues on some of my oddball encodes that the CCCP plays fine.


----------



## entropy13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Indeed, you won't get anything wrong with CCCP.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 14, 2009)

CCCP indeed...


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2009)

I use neither.  The players I use tend to play pretty much everything well from the start, no need to add codecs packs.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 14, 2009)

Whoch players r these?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> Whoch players r these?



Probably VLC and MPC-HC. If anime is in your future, those are good, but still not 100% accurate on some styled subs, and sometimes even miss sub tracks altogether. It's not that bad, really, but the CCCP is still better.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2009)

I use The KM Player and VLC as a backup.  I watch anime all the time.  Hell I am was watching anime when I posted this.  KM Player has never given me a issue with sub titles.  It even lets me add/remove/edit sub title tracks.  I have found myself correcting spelling errors on some every now and then.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I use The KM Player and VLC as a backup.  I watch anime all the time.  Hell I am was watching anime when I posted this.  KM Player has never given me a issue with sub titles.  It even lets me add/remove/edit sub title tracks.  I have found myself correcting spelling errors on some every now and then.



KM is very good. Forgot about that one. Still isn't 100% like CCCP tho. MPC-HC w/internal codecs is like 96%, VLC is like 99%, KM is like 99.9%, and CCCP would be the 100%. Not actual numbers, just examples to put it into perspective.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 14, 2009)

Good to know.  I will know what to do when I find something it and VLC will not play.


----------



## francis511 (Oct 14, 2009)

BS player has a lot of good features


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 14, 2009)

I use K-lite codec pack 

Never had any problems with it, I get the biggest version aswell.


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 14, 2009)

Cccp !


----------

